# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  πωλούνται 2 κινητά samsung

## KOKAR

a) *Samsung I8200 Galaxy S III mini*
specs https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i82...ni_ve-6190.php

*30 ευρό 
*

----------

